# Help



## brownie (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What is the problem? From the pictures, nothing looks wrong.


----------



## brownie (Jan 31, 2013)

She has till the first at the least but she is steel crying its more like a series of yelps and wants nothing to do with the other four does She just wants me and she walks with her head down when she does walk around


----------



## brownie (Jan 31, 2013)

Still darn spell check.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Temp?
Eating & drinking? How's her poop?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Besides being clingy to you and avoiding her pen mates...which could be pre labor...we will need more info to uinderstand your concern for her.. here are afew questions to help you help us help you 

Temp
Eating and drinking
pooping berries
peeing ok
Udder does not look ready...but the pic is hard to tell...
babies dropped?
Due date?
Pawing on the ground?
Pushing head against a wall or tree?
Grinding teeth?
Head hanging, back bowed??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

When is her due date?

Her udder isn't full.


----------



## brownie (Jan 31, 2013)

She is due the 15th of next month. She is very sun


----------



## brownie (Jan 31, 2013)

Ken in and isn't eating much she seem to get lost very easily. I had to walk her out to the field and she has slightly runny poo. She has a normal temp. She keeps her head close to the ground and is always nudging at my hand as if she wants something but when I tried to hand feed her she just turned away. Help me!!!!!!


----------



## brownie (Jan 31, 2013)

Shy was grinding her teeth I noticed that when I was holding her (she hasn't wanted me to holder since she was a baby)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe poor baby, sounds like she just does not feel well...

Get her temp right away...
Check her lower inner eye lids for amemia, they should be deep pink to red
here is a link for an eye chart to match her eyes with
http://goat-link.com/content/view/110/107/#.UhvcU2SDQxc
Get a fecal done ASAP...runs could indicate worm load..and if her eyes are pale, I would assume worm load..
I would begin treating her for Pregnacy toxemia..

here is an article to help you understand and treat her



> Pregnancy Toxemia can occur within the last six weeks of pregnancy and is caused either by underfeeding (starvation toxemia equals an energy shortage) or overfeeding. A doe's nutritional balance is critical during this timeframe. Feeding too much grain or feeding the wrong kinds of grain is usually the culprit. During these last weeks of pregnancy, a doe has little room in her body for lots of grain, fast-growing fetuses, and the amount of roughage (grass hay) vital for proper rumen function. A goat goes off-feed when it doesn't get enough roughage. Huge stores of body fat plus a uterus full of fetuses set the stage for Pregnancy Toxemia. Symptoms of Pregnancy Toxemia include off-feed, dull eyes, slow moving, general weakness, tremors, teeth grinding, stargazing, leg swelling, and coma. When fetuses die, toxemia results from the decaying bodies inside the doe and she also dies. All of this happens because of improper feeding by the producer.
> 
> When Pregnancy Toxemia occurs, a dramatic change in feed will not solve the problem. Instead, divide her grain into three or four small meals each day. Make sure that she eats a lot of top-quality grass hay. Leave fresh, clean water out free choice. Also offer some warm water laced with molasses or apple juice to encourage water consumption. The doe needs to drink a lot of water to flush toxins from her kidneys. An occasional handful of alfalfa hay may prove helpful. Proplylene glycol dosed at 60 cc orally twice a day can be used, but this product is hard on her kidneys and goats usually don't like it. An alternative to propylene glycol is a combination of 50% dextrose diluted with an equal amount of water and given orally at a rate of 60 cc twice per day. Molasses and water or Karo syrup and water can also be used. Get both Vitamin B12 and Fortified Vitamin B Complex into her, and orally drench her with GoatAde (www.goatsupplies.com). Feed the doe as many green leaves as she will eat; in off-growing season, pick dried leaves and offer them to her free choice. Oral administration of CMPK or MFO is desirable. Niacin at a rate of 1000 mg per day is helpful. Daily dosing with Goat Guard Probiotic Paste is advisable (www.goatsupplies.com). Moderate exercise is essential; do not allow the doe to be inactive.
> http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/preglactatingdoes06.html


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Grinding teeth is gut pain...did she get into grain or too much graze..wet graze??? I would begin her on C D Antitoxin right away or Milk of magnesia if you donthave C D antitoxin...15 cc per 16#


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I would also start nice big doses of B complex to help her stress and her appetite.


----------



## brownie (Jan 31, 2013)

She has been in labor since yesterday noon.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

what signs is she presenting?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

any news?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am concerned, she has already been in labor way to long. 

Any news?


----------



## brownie (Jan 31, 2013)

She died


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh so very sorry.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh Im so sorry....


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

So sorry you lost her. Prayers for you.


----------

